# My LST question.



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 20, 2007)

I know you guys are probably getting tired of my questions, but I'm trying to expand my knowledge and need some input.

Okay, I have 4 plants in the ground outdoors that I want try LST on. The problem is that they are 6.5 to 7 feet tall. So, obviously I'm not going to be able to do any kind of traditional types of LST starting from the first couple nodes and then wrapping around your grow medium. What I want to know is will it be worthwhile for me to tie my plants over? I'm thinking of getting a stake for each of them and some strong, thin twine. Then looping the twine over the top of the plant and going about 1 foot down and tieing it loosely there. Then staking that down to the ground. Will this work? Will all of the bud sites come to the top? Check out my shoddy diagram and tell me what you think. I REALLY need some input guys.In the diagram the red is the twine used to tie and they grey is the stake. The solid dark green circles are buds. 

View attachment LSTDiagram.bmp


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jul 20, 2007)

> I'm thinking of getting a stake for each of them and some strong, thin twine. Then looping the twine over the top of the plant and going about 1 foot down and tieing it loosely there.


Sounds fine to me but i'd try to get that twine as close to the top of the plant as possible.


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 20, 2007)

Thanks BBP. Think it will do what I'm wanting it to? Also, the reason I wasn't to put it at the very top of the plant is I was giving the plant room for the main cola to turn up towards the sun and grow. Would it still do that if I tie it at the very top?


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jul 20, 2007)

> Would it still do that if I tie it at the very top?


Yes. The reason I said get as close to the top as possible is because the lower you tie it the more chance there is of the stem snapping. At the top with the new growth, it's soft and bendable.


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 20, 2007)

Alright man. Thanks for all your help.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jul 20, 2007)

Your welcome and it's no problem. Hope you get lbs from your babies.


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 20, 2007)

MEEEEEEEE TOOOOO.  Hope you get _atleast_ a pound off of that PW/Afghan cross.


----------



## shadow1075 (Aug 26, 2007)

in my opinion u should just let it grow straight up , like it was meant to , top it if not too late in season but other wise the top buds are the best, and its hard to trick a plant


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 26, 2007)

see i put ties in various places, the tops but not the very top, i ususally stay down a couple of sets of leaves from the top. but u gotta be carefully pulling on them, thats how i cracked mine yesterday. it appears to be holding up though. that i and im taking pics of my in ground ones today that i topped and tied down last night u'll see what hes talkin about 

Fire it up

KT


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 26, 2007)

> in my opinion u should just let it grow straight up , like it was meant to , top it if not too late in season but other wise the top buds are the best, and its hard to trick a plant


Topping isn't low stress training imo. Tying your plant to control height is the most effective method with a flowering plant but thats just my opinion.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 27, 2007)

Yo Sticky

If i were doing this, and im tempted with my big girl to try this, i would use a thicker twine, a thin twine is going to cut into your girl, the plant will be trying to stand back up and the thin twine will be forcing it down, im sure you can see what may happen, i was thinking that if i try this i would use thicker twine and roll a bit of card into a tube and place it on the twine bending it into a \/ shape so the \/ is touching the plant to make a larger area of contact giving less stress point contact.

Hippy


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Aug 27, 2007)

I like the idea hippy.That would be good to do sticky, when you pull it over be sure u notice how much tension the plant is giveing, it'll let you know it's breaking point. Also try bending in other directions, it may let you bend it over further in one direction then the other. Good luck


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Aug 27, 2007)

Yeah, I'm not doing this anymore, at the moment. My group of 4 was reduced to a group of 2, due to those pesky males. The other 2 are budding nicely.


----------



## jb247 (Aug 27, 2007)

Actually what your describing isn't LST, it is HST (high stress training), and it will not harm your plant, if you are careful. You can pull it down like you show in the diagram, then pull it a bit further in a few days. It really produces more product.

Peace...j.b.


----------

